# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  SPAMfighter Standard 6.6.54: защита от спама

## SDA

Вышла новая версия программы SpamFighter. Это – еще одна попытка противостоять потоку ненужных писем, которые порой заваливают почтовый ящик. Программа представляет собой антиспамовый фильтр, который интегрируется в Microsoft Outlook как плагин. Мощная система фильтров позволяет точно определить «мусорные» письма и удалить их с сервера. Особенность программы состоит в том, что если один из пользователей Spam Fighter определяет, что письмо является спамом, программа автоматически обновляет свою базу данных спам-адресов, чтобы все остальные пользователи не получали подобные письма.
В этой версии внесены изменения в интерфейс, исправлены ошибки.
Разработчик: SPAMfighter http://www.spamfighter.com/
Распространяется: бесплатно
http://download.spamfighter.com/Down...pamfighter.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Чё то его MysteryFCM из hpHosts поставил на красный как мошенничество, наверно с ихним продуктом VIRUSfighter или со всеми что то не хорошее нашли

----------

